# Bow Fishing



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

What does everyone do with all of the carp that they shoot? I don't want to leave them to rot on the bank.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Some farms will take them for fertilizer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah as Peple said most use them for fertilizer. Whatever you do don't leave them on the bank or you will make a huge black mark against the bowfishing sport. There are already plenty of folks who frown on it and finding them laying on the bank would only be more ammo.

If Carpn (Jake) reads this perhaps he will have some good info for you. He shoots them plenty and has organized shoots. I imagine he can provide some great insight.


----------



## fishinwriter (Jan 10, 2010)

What type of carp are you shooting? If it's silver carp or bighead carp, you can eat them. Here's a link to an article I wrote, which contains another link to information about cooking the carps.


----------



## fishinwriter (Jan 10, 2010)

My link didn't work, so I'm trying again. Suite 101 article on invasive carps


----------



## fishinwriter (Jan 10, 2010)

Still didn't work. How does one make the link function work?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

The carp that we shoot normally are put on pig farms or plowed under in the fields. You can contact your local raptor rehab also. Some guys have told me that they put them in trash bags and put them in the trash. If your going to shoot some please don't put them out on the ramps or lay them on the banks. if your going to throw them away don't just throw them in the dumpsters, is it a good idea to put them in bags. Just figure out what your going to with the fish before you go out bowfishing. The fish you can shoot in Ohio are common, leather, mirror carp, longnose gar, quillback, suckers, drum(only in lake erie basin). Along with snapping turtles amd soft shell turtles.
Carpn (Jake) has put on a Lake Erie shoot and Ohio River shoot and I have put on a some local lake shoots. Just drop either of us a line if you have questions about bowfishing.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Some guys use a fillet knife and put a long cut into the carps abdomen and then sink them.... not sure of the legality of that.. I have 3 large, round 20 gallon Rubbermaid containers with Rope handles, I put them in my bassboat and throw my carp in there. My dad has a pretty good sized farm, the carp become Coyote bait back one of the oil well roads... I have a nice shooting box well within 22-250 range...


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

In Ohio your not allowed to sink them in the water. You have to remove them from the water.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

So basically my best bet is to find a farmer who will take them and use them for fertilizer?

I have no intentions of eating carp, I just want to shoot them during the spawn. They muddy up the water terribly and they seem to chase out other fish from my favorite fishing holes. I don't plan on shooting gar or drum, just carp. 

Thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

First of....we have a bowfishing sub forum in the bowhunting section so we don't intrude on the carp fishermans section. Since this thread is rolling already though.......
All the options listed are good ones. Often your best bet is to contact a local farmer. Other options are composting and rendering facilities and organic farms that produce alot of compost....Dairy farmers will sometimes let you dump em in their manure pits. Raptor rescues and animal rescues will often take em for food for their critters....Whatever you do don't leave in a pile on the bank...Not only is it illegal but it is very disrespectful to other people who will have to smell them later.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Are there any organic farms in the northwest ohio area around oak harbor? It makes sense that they may enjoy the freebie fertilizer


----------

